# 1984 Vanagon 1.9 4 spd tranny fluid?



## xstreamcanadian (Feb 28, 2012)

What fluid is reccomended and is there a filler hole and a drain hole or does it need to be sucked out 

thanks


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

A manual trans takes GL-4 Manual Trans Fluid. Don't use GL-5 unless the trans share fluid with the drive axle. Look for Syncromesh, eith GM or Pennzoil. Best all-around MT fluid, a bit lighter than 75w-90.


----------

